# Which anime is that? Please have a look at the pic!



## nfan (Aug 31, 2013)

Anyone who knows these characters? Looks a little bit like Kirito/Asuna from SAO but I'm not sure...


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks like just some game cg and not an anime


----------



## Arras (Aug 31, 2013)

Google tells me it's probably from a Visual Novel/eroge by Sorahane, but I can't really tell which one. Maybe AQUA.
I can't really link to the official page because NSFW though.
Edit: Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's AQUA.


----------



## sharred (Sep 4, 2013)

Pretty sure it's itazura na kiss


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 5, 2013)

Kirito and Asuna are not even remotely close.

Anyway, I agree with Arras, this one is from AQUA, a Japanese eroge visual novel.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 5, 2013)

yeah it does look like its from a visual novel.
if you didn't know, there are basically 2 different types of visual novels.
the first is the dating sim and the second is hentai(anime porn) where you spend most of the game "interacting"with member's of the opposite sex or trying to get only one as a girlfriend or boyfriend


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 8, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> yeah it does look like its from a visual novel.
> if you didn't know, there are basically 2 different types of visual novels.
> the first is the dating sim and the second is hentai(anime porn) where you spend most of the game "interacting"with member's of the opposite sex or trying to get only one as a girlfriend or boyfriend


 
That's a horribly misguided take on what visual novels can be.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 8, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> yeah it does look like its from a visual novel.
> if you didn't know, there are basically 2 different types of visual novels.
> the first is the dating sim and the second is hentai(anime porn) where you spend most of the game "interacting"with member's of the opposite sex or trying to get only one as a girlfriend or boyfriend


 
Have you ever played 999 or Virtue's Last Reward...?
They are both visual novels and they are nothing like the two you described.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 8, 2013)

This looks real familiar but then again almost every anime has a seen like this nowadays.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 8, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> yeah it does look like its from a visual novel.
> if you didn't know, there are basically 2 different types of visual novels.
> the first is the dating sim and the second is hentai(anime porn) where you spend most of the game "interacting"with member's of the opposite sex or trying to get only one as a girlfriend or boyfriend


So wrong on so many levels. Many animes we see presently started as visual novels and it's not even close to what u described.


----------



## Sop (Sep 8, 2013)

kawai desu


----------

